# beggining N scale



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well im quitting HO for n anyone have any good N tips


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well...you'd stand much better chance to get more useful answers if you'd be more specific as to what you want to know.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

ok like the best possible offer for an old N scale set like the cheap one


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a distinct feeling that you don't have much of a budget to get going,am I right?If so,it is so much more important that you don't throw your money away since you can't spare any and certainly have to keep the experimentation as far as possible.Looking for a train set is your first strike,then wanting an older one is your second strike and to top it off,wanting the cheapest possible set is your third strike.Your at bat won't be too long going this route.
It will indeed cost you a bit more,so possibly delay your first operations somewhat,but on the long run you'd be much better off by chosing a loco that pleases you in the better quality range(Life-Like,Atlas,Athearn or even Kato).A bottom line Atlas is usually much better than quality set locos and won't cost you so much more but your enjoyment will be much more though.You can than add a car or two as budget allows and grow your fleet gradually.I've bought cheap stuff a couple of times and they all ended on a shelf until I decided to throw them away,so there's no saving there.Do as you feel,it's only my opinion.


----------

